# Deck Belt Loose



## HotWheels301 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi guys. New here and looking for a little help. I have a Huskee riding mower, (MTD) Model 136H450F131... 12 HP 38" deck. I just replaced the rear drive belt and the quills on the deck. I put the deck back on and now when I engage the blades, the belt barely spins the blades because it's too loose. What the heck is causing it? Is my spring not putting enough tension on the deck? Do I need to adjust the linkage for blade engagement/disengagement? I don't want to start adjusting things that don't need it. How tight is the deck tension spring supposed to be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HotWheels301 (Jun 30, 2009)

Update....it engages when I have it on the lowest 2 settings, but not the higher ones.


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

did you put it on correctly? sometime the instruction is on the deck


----------



## HotWheels301 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes....it only installs one way. 2 pulleys on the deck and the engine pulley. Forms a triangle.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Where did you get the belt from? Almost sounds like it is too long.

Did the old belt break? If so, did it work OK before it broke? If it did and it worked OK, that would point to you getting the wrong replacement belt.

BG


----------



## HotWheels301 (Jun 30, 2009)

The belt didn't break. It worked fine until I removed the deck to replace the rear drive belt.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are using the same deck belt, the same pulleys, on the quills, and no parts fell off, you have problem with how you routed the belt. Basically if it worked when you took it off and it did not work when you put it back on, you have done something wrong.

If don't have the owners manual, you should be able to get one hear. You will model number and serial number:

http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/public/list.jsp

I think you have put the belt in the wrong side if one the "flat faced" pulleys.

BG


----------



## HotWheels301 (Jun 30, 2009)

It was the tension spring. Not enough tension. I think I put it on the wrong location on the transaxle support bracket. All is good now. Thanks.


----------

